# Hunter ate a corn cob



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Last night Hunter pulled a corn cob out of the trash and had a 'snack'. 

So far he's acting ok and has thrown a little bit of it up this morning. Is there anything else I should be doing?

Knowing how he chews, I'm pretty sure he chewed it up into smaller pieces before swallowing. I know that corn cobs don't digest but perhaps the small ones will pass ok?

Advice? Suggestions?

Lu


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Heidi ate one too when she was younger and it didn't bother her at all. I was more worried about the butter that was left on there than the cob itself at the time since she has a sensitive stomach.

She didn't throw up and no diarrhea. I would watch him but if he continues to throw up or can't go poop, I would give his vet a call just to be sure. 

Michaela


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I've had that happen many times myself over the years. Nothing to worry about I'm sure. Keep an eye on him for a couple days to be sure, but I seriously doubt any problem will come of it.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Ok...phew!!! Thanks Tom. Always makes me feel better when you tell me there isn't anything to worry about. 

Should I feed him at all today? I didn't feed this morning.

He threw up a little more of the cob after I posted. So he's maybe thrown up a little around 1/2 of it now. 

Ugh! These labs!!!!!!

Lu


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

NP, glad to help.









Sure go ahead and feed him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My dogs have been given corn cobs to chew on before. No big deal but he will probably poop more because it is some extra roughage.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowMy dogs have been given corn cobs to chew on before. No big deal but he will probably poop more because it is some extra roughage.


Ok but did they eat the whole thing? That's all I worry about...the whole blockage thing...

Um....that's what we need...more pooping....









Thanks!

Lu


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't want to sound like a wet blanket, but I've seen dogs in the ER who had blockages from eating corn cobs. It sounds like Hunter's doing well, but I'd get him to the vet ASAP if you even suspect he may have some type of a blockage.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I offerred my dogs a raw corn on the cob recently. Heidi wanted no part of it. Buddy layed down with it and ate the corn just like we do...and left the cob. Made me laugh watching him. 

But, after you you just mentiond Arycrest...I think I'll not offer those any more...even though they've proven how they react.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My cousins' labs ate whole corn cobs all of the time with no problems. Of course he ate anything and everything with no problems...except room clearing gas!









I don't regularly feed my dogs corn cobs but they have chewed on them before without incident and I'm sure over the years that someone has eaten an entire one. 

Keep feeding as normal. If he is showing no signs of discomfort and he is eating and pooping normally then I wouldn't worry about it. If he starts throwing up and refusing food then you have a problem.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestI don't want to sound like a wet blanket, but I've seen dogs in the ER who had blockages from eating corn cobs. It sounds like Hunter's doing well, but I'd get him to the vet ASAP if you even suspect he may have some type of a blockage.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


This is why I was concerned. He's acting as normal as can be today except for throwing up the pieces of cob. Both dogs have vet appointments tomorrow believe it or not!

Hopefully he'll just pass them and his dumb owners will know better than to leave them where he can get them next time!

Thanks,

Lu


----------



## MPHS (Oct 5, 2002)

Eating a corn cob IS a big deal becauseof blockage. One of the first symptoms is vomiting.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If he is vomiting up the cob then that is a good because it means that much fo it isn't stuck. If you feed him and he does not vomit then that is also a good sign because it means the food is passing through. If he poops, another good sign. Just watch him closely for the combination of symptoms listed above. 

I went through this recently with a friend and her gsd. He ate a pair of balled up socks. He vomited his food so we took him to the vet. Vet did x-rays and prepped him for surgery. Took him to the E-vet (regular vet was closing for the weekend) and the e-vet read the x-rays and said it was better to wait and see if they passed. Surgery was a far greater risk. They see this stuff all of the time. She was too feed him and see what happened. Good appetite, no more vomiting and he started to poop regularly. A few days later, out came the socks.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Whad da ya think most dry food is?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

No, blockage is a big deal. Eating a corn cob is not _unless_ it causes blockage. That's why I said to keep an eye on him. I also pointed out that in over four decades of GSDs I've seen this happen many many times and it never once was a problem. So the upshot is yes, monitor your dog, but no, don't freak out about it either.


----------



## kootenaydogs (Feb 5, 2008)

My old black lab, Knight, ate a corn cob once (stole it fresh from the patch of corn I was growing in the garden). He did get an intestinal blockage and had to have surgery. Fortunately, he made a speedy and full recovery.

Knight didn't show any symptoms until about a day after he'd eaten it. When he refused to eat and couldn't hold down any water, I knew he was in trouble. An xray at the vet's office showed a shadow in his gut and Knight was prepped for emergency surgery.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

My plumber lost his breeding bitch lab. ret. (Bridie) and at least one of her two daughters from ingesting corn cobs due to blockage (all three were roaming and the cause was found on autopsy). I would definitely call eating corn cobs a thing to avoid. If it causes a problem only once in a thousand dogs, I would not want it to be my dog to be that one.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

So far so good. On Monday morning, Hunter threw up a little bit more of the corn cob. So probably 2/3's of it at this point. He's eating, drinking, pooping and peeing regularly since the corn cob eating incident.

Now then...the vet freaked me out a little and said that she's seen dogs have problems 2 months later. 

I'm trying to put that out of my mind and hope that he's passed the rest of what was left....

Lu


----------

